# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Illustrator, Photoshop or GIMP? Which is best for mapping?

## RikkaTheSecond

I have a dilemma:
I have the Adobe Suite, which includes Illustrator 2020 and Photoshop 2020. I also have another software named GIMP(GNU Image Manipulation Program). I know Illustrator off the back of my hand, but the software isn't designed for image editing, which, if you want to edit a pre-existing map, isn't that great. Illustrator is good for making maps from scratch though. Photoshop, however, is designed for image editing, but I'm not too familiar with it and I only just started using it. I'm more comfortable with GIMP than Photoshop, and I'm confident I can make a map using GIMP. Photoshop is much more advanced than GIMP though, so it begs the question. Should I learn Photoshop, stick with GIMP or make a map from scratch using Illustrator?

----------


## Kellerica

I'm a sworn Photoshop fan, and can definitely recommend it for mapmaking. I know some users in here who work with GIMP, but I think more than a few of them use it because it's free and PS isn't (of course there could be exceptions). If you already have access to PS, I'd definitely favor that over GIMP. 

In terms of Illustrator vs. Photoshop, it boils down to what kind of maps are you looking to make? I think you mentioned metro system maps over at Discord, and for those type of maps Illustrator would most likely be a good choice (and I'm assuming you've used that for it already?) But if you are aiming for a fantasy/antique feel maps with a textured feel to it, vector graphics really isn't the best option for that.

So yeah, for my two cents, absolutely Photoshop over Gimp, and perhaps Illustrator over them if it serves your specific needs better. 

Now, for Photoshop mapping, there are also some fantastic tutorials here at the Guild that I cannot recommend enough. These things taught me to use Photoshop back when I was starting out, and I knew nothing about it going in. These days, I dare say I'm pretty good at it. If you choose to learn PS, I'd recommend going through these at least once even if they aren't what you are looking for style-wise, as they will teach you some extremely useful PS functions that will serve your mapping needs well, regarless of what type of map you're working on.

First, there is this four part series by Jezelf, and the classic Saderan tutorial by Tear, the atlas tutorial by Ascension, and I'll throw this little height map tutorial by Kalvinlyle into the mix as well. These have served countless of us well and are truly treasures of the Guild.

----------


## Voolf

If you are already famialiar with GIMP, you can stick with it. It has absolutely everything (maybe except good text editor, but for that you can use Illustrator) that you need to draw amazing maps.

That being said, PS has much more resources and some extra options to make things faster, but that only depends on one's workflow. If you are going to use some basic brushes only, then you don't need PS. It is really up to what kind of tools you want to utilize.

Personally I stopped using PS long time ago, because I found better alternatives in terms of price. I tried a lot of software out there and every single one is doing its job well. All comes down to which one feels the most comfortable for you yo use.

----------


## RikkaTheSecond

Thank you so much! I'm a big fan of your maps, and you've inspired me to create some of my own!

----------


## Tiana

I stopped using Photoshop years ago. There are better and cheaper options, IMO, for map making, if you aren't going to need Adobe products for anything else. The only thing that makes a difference is that Adobe's text editor is the best. If you use it for anything other than mapping, sure, you can definitely use Photoshop to make a good map. I've done it before, I just haven't in a while.

Try Affinity, try Clip Studio, for low cost single purchase programs that do everything you need to make a map. Well, mostly everything. Or Other World Mapper for a map-specific program.

----------


## Azélor

Illustrator is really good for some specific things but not for map makers in particular. It's great to draw lines/sketches, drawing shapes/concepts, designing logos. 
Everything looks clear and sharp in Illustrator. Because of that, illustrator is poor to handle textures, gradient and if you have a lot of small elements (if you draw every single trees for example).
Making maps is definitely not intuitive if you are used to raster programs like Gimp. The method is very different if you intend to get similar results. 

Photoshop vs Gimp : I use Photoshop and barely used Gimp, so I can't tell which is best. They are different and there is some learning curve to figure but once things are settled, most people I've read agreed that Gimp is pretty decent. 




> Personally I stopped using PS long time ago, because I found better  alternatives in terms of price. I tried a lot of software out there and  every single one is doing its job well. All comes down to which one  feels the most comfortable for you yo use.


What are you using Voolf?

----------


## Voolf

> What are you using Voolf?


Most of the time Krita for drawing map and Inkscape to add labels in the end. The biggest flaw of Krita is very poor text editor.
I also have Affinity Photo which is great, but i have grown so fond of Krita, that it's hard for me to switch. I don't really need to at the moment.

----------


## PSNick

I personally prefer Photoshop simply because I'm more accustomed to it, but I have used GIMP for some specific things as well. Each of them has a few things they're exceptionally good at but you can easily pick one and stick with it as you should be able to do everything you need to create a map with either.

Features aside, adobe products can be expensive with their subscription (though it seems you already have one), whereas GIMP is free software.

I Illustrator can be used for things such as the Metro maps you have created, but you'll probably want to use raster graphics for something like city maps. It's not at all impossible to do with vectors, but I'd think it's more work and the result might end up looking a bit plain.

----------

